
Thailand's King Bhumibol Adulyadej: One of the World's Longest-Reigning Monarchs - curtis
http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/13/asia/thai-king-bhumibol-adulyadej-obituary/index.html
======
curtis
Yes it's a CNN article. Unlike most CNN articles this one is actually pretty
informative (if you don't know that much about Thailand, anyway) and worth a
read.

